# AVS Tech Deployments and Training



## D_A87 (12 Feb 2014)

I have recently been merit listed for an AVS Tech and am excitingly awaiting a phone call for an offer, but there are a few questions I still seek answers for:

1) How often can AVS techs deploy (I expect the "it depends" answer will appear, but any additional insight would be appreciated)
2) Are deployments 6-9 months regardless of the trade you are in? 
3) Beyond Basic and Occupational training, is there a lot of additional mandatory training that can take you away from home for extended periods of time?

The reason for these questions is to give my SO and I a better idea of how this career will affect our relationship. We want to prepare as best we can for the challenges ahead. Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Quirky (16 Feb 2014)

D_A87 said:
			
		

> 1) How often can AVS techs deploy (I expect the "it depends" answer will appear, but any additional insight would be appreciated)



Actual, months long deployments? Rare. Take a look at all the OPS the Air Force has been in lately to give you an idea. Anywhere aircraft or helicopters go for lengthy periods of time, AVS techs follow. Then again it depends on so many factors i.e. What Wing you are posted to, what Unit - is it a squadron or shops? Do you work on the floor or do you manage an office position. There are too many factors to give you a solid answer. 



> 2) Are deployments 6-9 months regardless of the trade you are in?



6-9 month deployments are rare in the Air Force tech trade, now that Afghanistan and Libya are over. Then again who knows what might happen tomorrow that will require the response of the Air Force. Exercises are more common, those can be from a week to almost two months long. Again, depends on your unit and position.



> 3) Beyond Basic and Occupational training, is there a lot of additional mandatory training that can take you away from home for extended periods of time?



QL5 or type courses can be either on the same or different base in Canada. Then some airframes have type courses in the US, those are a few months long. After BMQ, QL3 and QL5, there isn't too much more travelling that is required for courses. PLQ is probably the next major one, then again not everyone is selected.

FYI, AVS, AVN and ACS all work closely together so chances are if one trade goes, the others follow. Search around the forum, just because the discussion is not about AVS doesn't mean it doesn't apply to that trade.


----------



## D_A87 (17 Feb 2014)

Thank you for the answers, they were extremely helpful!


----------

